# A change of name



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well guys, what started out as a "table with four legs" as described in my earlier thread:

http://www.routerforums.com/60720-post1.html

has now progressed to the stage where a name change is required, I now call it a "compact turning centre" because of the additions as shown in the following photo-shoot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Continued*

These last few shots I dedicate to Dr. Zook, who as we all know loves pictures, the more the better!

I intend in the next few days to make a drilling jig and experiment turning a few dummy pen blanks, and then? who knows.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry great job. Couldn't have done better myself.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Harry. You deserve more than the lobby for this! I am moving it to the Turning center at least 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done Harry. That is one nice looking setup. Now lets see some turning.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I'm amazed how well it looks, but I should not be because you do nice work all the time.

The only think that looks funny to me is the out box for the plug,,,I'm not to sure I have seen that b/4 in a work shop ( 220 volt 20 amp. plug) I know you have glue on the bottom of your shoes so you don't fall of the earth  down under ..but you do things backwards sometimes down under,,  LOL and the water goes down the head backwards I think..CCW...

But it's just a bit strange to me ...just a question because I don't know this one,if you have a welder lets say and it needs 220volt at 50 amps. do you use the same type of outlet with the two spades and a round ground pin...  or is it 4 lines...4 spades ?

It looks like you are set to make some great stuff on the NEW lathe, besure to keep the cam. next to you bud..so we can see what you are making...I miss my lathe now and then but I got to a point I could only make so many hammers,bowels,flower holders, round things..so I sold it off... big error I think..20-20 thing...

By the way what do you have in the lathe now and handle ?
or just a test part ?

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work Harry! I hope you have many hours of fun and productivity on your new "compact turning centre". I am envious of your skill.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice Harry.*

Harry, thanks for the pictures. Nice. You know you really do great work for an "old [email protected]".  Very impressive.  How can you turn a spindle of sorts and not make a chip or dust?  That's one super suction you have there.
Can't wait to see some pictures of your lathe work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I'm amazed how well it looks, but I should not be because you do nice work all the time.
> 
> ...





bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I'm amazed how well it looks, but I should not be because you do nice work all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You can always get a mini Bob  You can do a lot on one. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Very nice job on the center Harry. Nice looking shop and lathe. Too bad the picture didn't show the box joints. I know you would of liked them to show cause of all the work they are to make. One coat of sanding sealer or clear shellac on the pine and the pores would of taken the finish equally and the joints would show great. In fact if you sand the joints well and apply the sealer then finish Your joints will show up. I think you know that though. Once again nice work. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mit-ch said:


> Harry
> Very nice job on the center Harry. Nice looking shop and lathe. Too bad the picture didn't show the box joints. I know you would of liked them to show cause of all the work they are to make. One coat of sanding sealer or clear shellac on the pine and the pores would of taken the finish equally and the joints would show great. In fact if you sand the joints well and apply the sealer then finish Your joints will show up. I think you know that though. Once again nice work. Mitch


As I said at the beginning of the thread, it wasn't intended as a tutorial, that being the case I wasn't too bothered to show fine details, in previous threads I have done photo-shoots on box joints. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A small modification*

A good friend assured me that if I attempted to turn anything bigger than a pen, the lathe would walk off the bench so, as I respect advice from guys with experience, I proceeded to "bolt" the lathe to the bench top. here came problem #1, the mounting holes were in line with the top rails so I had to use coach bolts which I had in stock, I'm like Bj, whenever I buy something, I buy extra! Here came problem #2, without the rubber feet the motor sat on the bench!, fortunately I found four rubber buffers in one of my well organised junk boxes. These two shots illustrate the above.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*I succumbed to temptation*

Well guys, I sat and stared at the turning centre and just couldn't resist the temptation to have a go at making a pen. The first attempt with Huon Pine was a disaster because, in my excitement I failed to realise that the longest tube was for the pointed end and so fitted the blanks on the mandrel the wrong way round and so to attempt no. 2, this turned out better and at least my wife thinks that I'm simply brilliant! (obviously she hasn't seen any of the really good pens on the forum). Apart from the shoulder which was done using my small parting chisel, I only used the 1/2" gouge because I wasn't able at this stage to master the skew chisel, which I'm now advised is the most difficult to master. All comments, good bad or indifferent will be appreciated as I think this could be addictive.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well it's about time. haha Looks great Harry. You are right this is the more difficult one but you did great work on it. Pic does look a little fuzzy but not as fuzzy as I could make it anyway if you sent it to me for the photo I doubt you would get it back. You are a pro for first pen. Keep them pics of other pens coming.  Don't think I left you off the hook yet.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a great job. Yep it is a little more difficult but it looks like you did just fine. Well done. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Harry, I'm no turner, but from where I'm sitting, it looks first rate to me. 
So you say you are addicted now? Keep those pens and pics coming.

PS: Down under - wrong way round - need I say more?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I appreciate you're encouragement guys, it's what keeps me motivated, without it I would probably just sit around all day and vegetate. Due to a combination of too many photographs and a very poor memory, I seem to have missed posting the following three shots.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Clever pen drilling vice Harry. I didn't see the hinge in the first pic. Once you get it centered, you can clamp it down and drill blanks all day long. Hint, hint.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

HARRY I'M PROUD OF YOU!!! Great job, but why did you pick one of the harder ones to start off with? :'( Just kidding... you aced it buddy, even with the harder one.
Just a little tip on using the skew. I have been watching some of the videos about wood turning on youtube.com and looking closely at how they are using the chisels. It seems to have helped me a bit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Clever pen drilling vice Harry. I didn't see the hinge in the first pic. Once you get it centered, you can clamp it down and drill blanks all day long. Hint, hint.


Dave, I'm not sure if you couldn't see the hinge, possibly wearing the wrong spectacles!, or whether you're suggesting that I spend my days drilling blanks. If the former, this shot should help, but if the latter, I reckon my wife will come over there and deal with you, she thinks that I'm spending too much time in the shed as it is!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I like your clamp Harry. I went an even simpler route. I used a 6" wood hand screw clamp with V notches cut in it. I was going to include a picture, but my camera just went south on me.

Edited: Well, I got the camera working for now so here is the pic of the clamp.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I hope I'm not stepping out of turn, and I know some of the fun is drilling the blanks out but why not just buy them drilled out..?

The guy below is down under..

http://gpwoodturning.yahoostore.com...front/view_by_category?category_id=1107136753

http://gpwoodturning.yahoostore.com...front/view_by_category?category_id=1107136754

http://gpwoodturning.yahoostore.com...front/view_by_category?category_id=1107136767

========



harrysin said:


> Dave, I'm not sure if you couldn't see the hinge, possibly wearing the wrong spectacles!, or whether you're suggesting that I spend my days drilling blanks. If the former, this shot should help, but if the latter, I reckon my wife will come over there and deal with you, she thinks that I'm spending too much time in the shed as it is!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Overlooked*

Harry what I should have said was, I OVERLOOKED the hinge when I looked at the first pic.  I realized from the second one there had to be a hinge.  There is nothing wrong with my eyes. I only need glasses to see with.  Tell the SWMBO I was not suggesting you spend more time in the shed, but you could drill a lot of blanks. Turn a bunch of pens, then send them to your friends up over. or all over. Preferably this direction.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, the drilling jig which was described by a friend of mine is the same basic idea as yours but in true Bj style was made from scraps left over from the turning centre. You're photography matches the quality of you're work.

Dave, you're hints have been duly noted!

Bj., Let me assure you that you're comments are always appreciated, even though on very rare occasions we disagree! There are two reasons why I have decided to make my own blanks, the photo. answers one, I'm sure that you will pick the one that I drilled, the second is, as you know, most of my timber is donated by friends and friends of friends so why spend money?, you of all people should appreciate that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"you of all people should " I do 

This would be a nice time to have a Shop-Smith,,, that's one job the Smith can do very well ,, that's about the only thing I miss about the SS, is the Horz.drilling it did..true as a arrow up to 24" long...and dead on center...

Bj...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> "you of all people should " I do
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that a horizontal boring machine would be the way to go Bj., it would require a jig far more complex than the one for the drill press because the wood would have to be fed safely into the drill. Of course I'm not familiar with the SS which may have an adjustable feed, leaving the wood clamped in position. Either way we all learn something from these discussions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

SS has a great drill press or to say just a drill press with a horz.base table, if I recall it had about 4" stroke but the table was the best part, all one needs to do is clamp stock the table and move it into the drill bit...with the rail syetem it would stay true all the way, if I recall is was 12 tools in one machine..  with all the attachments,I had most but not all of them .

======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> if I recall is was 12 tools in one machine..  with all the attachments,*I had most but not all of them* .
> 
> ======


Why do I find this so hard to believe?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Believe it Mike. I have a Shopsmith and just the basic machine is five tools. 1. table saw 2. lathe 3. drill press 4. horizontal boring 5. 12" disc sander and with all the attachments such as band saw, jointer, planer, sanding table, belt sander, scroll saw....etc. I know it's hard to believe, but they are all quality tools. It's a great machine for those of us with a small work area. I just added to mine with the Jointech saw-train system.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

take a peek what you can get for the SS

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/productindex.htm
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1
the one I had look like the one below
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shopsmith_W0QQi...ryZ20789QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
---------
The one I like best of all the ShopSimths I have seen is reible's (Ed ) his SS machine.. below........

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/what/2261-what-150-tandom4-1shopsmithbs.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/what/2518-what-150-a.html

===========



Mike said:


> Why do I find this so hard to believe?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you both missed what I was saying. I highlighted "*I had most but not all of them*." It's the BJ didn't have all of them that is so hard to believe.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike said:


> I think you both missed what I was saying. I highlighted "*I had most but not all of them*." It's the BJ didn't have all of them that is so hard to believe.


ROFLOL

Mike, I have to agree with ya. It is difficult to believe.     

P.S. Just teasin ya Bob.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, to get this back on subject. I think you did a wonderful job for your first pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Ken. for you're compliments. I reckon that Bj. was the only one who misunderstood Mikes remarks!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*I got it!*




harrysin said:


> Thanks Ken. for you're compliments. I reckon that Bj. was the only one who misunderstood Mikes remarks!


I don't know why Bj didn't get it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Like I said I'm a bit slow 

----------
I guess George and I are a bit slow on the up take    LOL
--------------

============


Dr.Zook said:


> I don't know why Bj didn't get it?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

DUH!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*I got it!*

DUH!!! 
__________________
George 

Hi Dave
Like I said I'm a bit slow 
----------
I guess George and I are a bit slow on the up take LOL
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

YUP!!!!  LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave

http://www.routerforums.com/61821-post30.html

=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*I wanted a Shop Smith too.*



bobj3 said:


> Dave
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/61821-post30.html
> 
> =========


I always wanted a SS, Never could turn loose of the money tho. Went to most of their demo's, and yes they are made down the road a ways. Like about 12-15 miles from me. I'm sure if there was a accessory for a SS, you would have one or make one similar. What I want to know Bob, is how many router tables do you have now? That includes the Colt. 
Wish you and the boss a Merry Christmas.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave Thank You

I Wish you and your family a Merry Christmas..


Bj


----------

